# Pedders suspension



## Joe DiFranco (Aug 17, 2019)

I recently picked up a 05 gto and the previous owner lowered it with pedders springs and shocks and struts. The only number I found is a sticker on the rear spring . He put the x-low spring in so I'm guessing he did the same in the front. My question can I just put pedders stock height springs in and still use the shocks and struts that are in it? The car rides great but I'm looking at wheels and tires and the rear tires being partially tucked I cant put any descent width tire on the rear. I cant see anything else he did to lower it . Looks good with a 2" drop but I cant run wider than 245 rear tires


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Joe DiFranco said:


> I recently picked up a 05 gto and the previous owner lowered it with pedders springs and shocks and struts. The only number I found is a sticker on the rear spring . He put the x-low spring in so I'm guessing he did the same in the front. My question can I just put pedders stock height springs in and still use the shocks and struts that are in it? The car rides great but I'm looking at wheels and tires and the rear tires being partially tucked I cant put any descent width tire on the rear. I cant see anything else he did to lower it . Looks good with a 2" drop but I cant run wider than 245 rear tires


Yes you should be able to. The only difference is up front you’ll need to put a stock height bump stop on the struts. I used Koni sport shocks and 20mm drop springs up front and that was the only change when it came to lowering... i had to cut the factory strut bumpstops in half.


----------

